# EPC light turns on when i turn with with slight throttle?



## racepak (Oct 12, 2005)

hi guys,

my car is a 1.8t auto 2002 a3,

the epc light turns on every time i turn the car with a bit of throttle, (on tight corners)

any ideas?

throttle body or steering angle sensor?

thanks


----------

